# Do You Pet Your Puffer?



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Makes me want to get a puffer.
Cool video


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

puffers are neat! It looks like it enjoys being petted







dunno if its the best for it to be petted but wtf. That would have to hurt if it took a nibble at ya!


----------

